# rotating



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

I've heard you're supposed to rotate your dogs food periodically. How often should this been done, do you just change it or do you do the gradual change everytime?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I would do it as often as your dog can handle. Some dogs do great with changes, others, not so much.

You'd want to do the change gradually like you normally would when switching foods.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I rotate my dogs kibble about every month or two. I rotate between different canned food about every 2-3 cans or so. I try and keep it interesting for them, plus they love it!

When I do a switch I do it gradually, just like I would with introducing any new food. With the canned, not so much because I only add about a spoon full or two with each feeding.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Depending on how your dog handles transitions, I usually change the kibble after every bag, which is about 1.5-2 months, and I have a couple of cases of different canned foods, and he gets a new protein source canned, which is about 6 days or so. 


Glad my boy has a semi iron gut, I always switch foods cold turkey.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

right now doing wellness core again! After this most likely champion. again! (I do buy differnt varieties)So I do switch as often as the bags are done! proabbly every two months maybe a little less depends! Oh and I change the wet food all the time. I buy differnt brands of good quality wet and just give the four dogs a quarter of a can in their evening meal!


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

There's no set rotation schedule, each dog is different and how often and quickly you rotate will depend on your dog.

When I fed kibble, two of my dogs could only tolerate one specific kibble each and of course they were on different brands of kibble.  Because of that I could not rotate their kibble but I did rotate the canned food that they ate mixed with their kibble. I changed the cans every 3-6 days.

Now that I feed The Honest Kitchen and raw I rotate THK formulas every month and rotate between different raw, cooked and can food sources several times a week. They definitely get a lot more variety on their HK/raw diet.

If I fed kibble AND had a dog that was not as sensitive as mine then I'd probably rotate to a different brand and/or formula every bag.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to give both different kibbles and different canned meat for every meal. Also different protein sources each time. Guess I was lucky though - reading through the various threads its seems most dogs would tend to get an upset stomach from doing this.


----------

